# Classic Accessories Quad Gear Double Bow Case



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Cool 

I need some thing like that

good find


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

I have that same case for the same reason. I had a shop sew on a couple buckles on the top side then I can cross the long straps for handles. Works great


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

I forgot to add another thing. I sent customer service an email and suggested they add dimensions to their website. I received a response the next day and I see that they added dimensions on their sight! Customer service that listened, that's a great start.


----------

